# A fishing thread (with pics)



## wood4heat (Jun 6, 2008)

So what kind of fishing do you guys do? I took these pics Dory fishing Memorial weekend on the Pacific Coast. Once Salmon season opens later in June a typical day of Dory fishing will go like this. 

5:30-6:00 drop the boat in the surf:









Head out to the reef for some bottom fishing, Ling Cod, Sea Bass, Cabizon, Orange fish (not sure what they're called) This is part of the Dory fleet:








Only about 1 1/2 to 2 miles out. The view back to shore:


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 6, 2008)

You can get your limit of bottom fish pretty quickly so we head over to the rock and use part of them as bait for the crab pots. We also take some light trout rods and cast over to the rock for Sea Bass. They're a lot of fun with a light rod:








Then we'll head back out and troll for Salmon. Later in the summer tuna come really close, 5-10mi out. When we're finished we'll swing back to pick up the crab pots and take the boat in:







Get the boat back on the trailer and we'll be back to the beach house with our bounty in about 5min. Love a day of Dory fishing!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 6, 2008)

Where's the fish, LOL nice peaceful setting and a hook in the water, What could be better. Thanks for the pics and sharing it with us. Wish i was somewhere like that right now.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 8, 2008)

nice fishin hole wood4


----------

